# Foam underlay on custom tank



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've taken on a custom tank out of an old grammaphone (turntable on top, speaker in bottom) piece of furniture that has already been converted into a 22G tank.









(complete lower section of tank)

Upon resealing the tank (it's 15 years old), I noticed that the bottom had cracked in the corner. So now I'm looking at ways of improving the distribution of weight. It seems like this would be the perfect case for using foam under it since the glass was resting directly on top of the plywood support. I was looking at using two 0.75" pressure treated pieces, but at 0.75, there's no room for the foam. We then thought of using a metal plate (painted steel or other) so that we could add foam beneath it. We have a maximum .75" of room to work with which makes it tough. I'm including pics to help illustrate our challenge. What would you guys recommend?

I've picked up some 1/4" ethafoam, but in google searching, can't find any info on whether it works for aquarium underlays or not.

Questions:
-Should I even be worrying about glass on the two pressure treated supports or not?
-If so, what would be the best way to distribute weight evenly with 3/4" of room to work with?
-Would ethafoam work ok, or is it too soft? (the foam most electronics come packaged in?

Pics:








(cracked corner reinforced with a CD case siliconed over it









The 2 supports made of pressure treated wood









(at 3/4", this is the room left for pushing the tank into the stand)









(the support system for the tank, using supports on the sides with L brackets reversed (so they are being pulled rather than being pushed due to limited space available. Front support is reinforced with smaller L brackets attached against stand [seen installing them])


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

why not try 1/2" ply with your 1/4" foam and see how that works? 


Great looking tank! love the coverted antique. Can't wait to see this project take shape


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Would 1/2" ply be strong enough for the 22G of water?

Looking forward to this since I'm setting it up and plan to lend it to a place I volunteer in high stress, 50+ volunteers. They got tired of watching goldfish die in the 10G tank (gee I wonder why...). I'm also looking to do a acrylic sheet + lava rock 3D background using a heat gun to curve the acrylic in order to create a section hidden from view for the equipment.

Stocking will likely be neolamprologus multifaciatous + dithers.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

actually I don't know if it would.... someone else on here will have to verify that. 

Sounds like it's going to be pretty nice when it's done!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Very nice custom tank. i would use a piece of 3\4 inch plywood with a few holes drilled in it for venting. if it will fit, it would be plenty strong and flat. with a flat surface you shouldn't need any foam. i can only guess, but it would seem your tank cracked due to the wood base warping a bit. you could use steel plate but it is harder to work with than wood. Hope that helps Cheers


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure what you would need to vent from the bottom of the tank. I would use the 1/2" plywood with the 1/4" foam. 1/2" ply is plenty strong for 22g of water, especially since the supports under it are almost full coverage of the base, and the 1/4" foam will absorb any imperfections in the wood. The ethofoam is pretty soft so it will compress alot more than the rigid pink insulation foam would.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

target said:


> Not sure what you would need to vent from the bottom of the tank. I would use the 1/2" plywood with the 1/4" foam. 1/2" ply is plenty strong for 22g of water, especially since the supports under it are almost full coverage of the base, and the 1/4" foam will absorb any imperfections in the wood. The ethofoam is pretty soft so it will compress alot more than the rigid pink insulation foam would.


Vent the bottom, i have had trouble with some mold when a tank sits on a solid piece of wood. so if you drill some small holes in the plywood it will allow air to flow preventing mold.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Vent the bottom, i have had trouble with some mold when a tank sits on a solid piece of wood. so if you drill some small holes in the plywood it will allow air to flow preventing mold.


Ahh, that makes sense. Thanks


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm not sure the 1/2" would be strong enough since the 3/4 planks you see won't be there, the supports are really along the edges only. From the sounds of it, ethafoam will compress a lot but won't cause any problems. I was going to double it up or triple it up if need be, but wasn't sure if it could cause imbalance.


----------

